# Louisiana Bayou



## Hairball (Apr 21, 2016)

VI:
Swamp creature come a-creeping
Sneaking from the black bayou
You can't hear it, you can't see it
Stealing right up on you

There he is, Lord, big as day
In the middle of the night
You can't touch him, you can't feel him
But you know he's there, all right

Chorus:

There's danger in the bayou
Trouble in the air
Tourists mind your business
Strangers to the bayou beware

VII:

Bayous don't share their secrets
Cajuns don't tell no tales
Mysteries ride on the Gulf breeze
The natives guard their fables

New Orleans won't give you warnings
Or anyone else down there
They won't tell you, avoid the bayou
Beware the midnight air

Chorus (again)

VIII:

Swamp creature got his own ways
He's the one who holds the key
And whenever he feels like playing
He'll take your soul for company

Swamp ain't never gonna change
Folks who go they don't come back
It's best don't even cross that line
If you do you won't come back

Chorus (twice)

I can't read music, so this is all I got. It has a lot of minor chords in it and it sounds minor and creepy. I can't write music either, so this is all in my head.


----------



## bazz cargo (Apr 27, 2016)

Yo CCL,
I kinda get a video running in my head. Do you have a musical partner? I would love to hear this.


----------



## sas (Oct 25, 2016)

Well, I sure could "hear" it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SystemCheck (Dec 31, 2016)

Errr.... yeah. I am just roughly changing things, these additions can still be improved upon. 



Hairball said:


> VI:
> Swamp creature come a-creeping
> Sneaking from the black bayou
> You can't hear it, you can't see it
> ...



Ever been to the bayou? Met a croc? Though you got a theme this will be hard on the ears & doesn't paint much of a picture. 

I mean:

You can't hear it, you can't see it
Stealing right up on you
_
Ya can't see it, can't hear it.
Sneaking up behind ya's [or yous]_

If you want to sing a bayou song use a more southern dialect. Thus proper grammar goes out the window. 




Hairball said:


> Chorus:
> 
> There's danger in the bayou
> Trouble in the air
> ...



This is just awkward. 

I mean


There's danger in the bayou
Trouble in the air
Tourists mind your business
Strangers to the bayou beware

_You'll __better beware the bayou
__There's danger there,
Trouble in the air._




Hairball said:


> VII:
> 
> Bayous don't share their secrets
> Cajuns don't tell no tales
> ...



Again awkward. Cajuns? What happened to the Creoles? Between the two I'd rather not tick off a voodoo practicer among the Creoles than some tourist-tricking Cajun. 




However, one thing. 



Hairball said:


> I can't read music, so this is all I got. It has a lot of minor chords in it and it sounds minor and creepy. I can't write music either, so this is all in my head.





One doesn't need to read music to be a songwriter or musician. McCartney, Elvis, Lennon, Hendrix, Clapton, and many others couldn't or can't read music but that doesn't mean they're any less skilled.


----------



## IgorAppilat (Aug 6, 2017)

A scary beast in a scary place


----------



## RC James (Jan 27, 2018)

Hairball - It's a cool kinda spooky - not near as spooky as what goes on down there - voodoo's alive in the swamp and on the streets.
It's a good song - do you play anything - guitar - harmonica - spoons?  Really need to hear it - it's just aching to be played - my kinda lyric - Best - RC


----------

